# Juvenile Aussie Harlequin Tusk (Choerodon fasciatus).....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Say "Hello." to my little friend.....

I had the fortunate opportunity to come across this little guy. It's currently being well cared for at Explor3r's cave. 

I've had Indo Tusks in the past but this is my first Aussie juvenile. It's pretty much eating anything we feed it - frozen, pellets, or flake.

A big shout out to Colin at Reef Boutique for burning up the phone line with his supplier to snag the Tusk for me before another LFS could snatch it. Much appreciated. 

In quarantine at Reef Boutique:



Inspection Before Acclimation:





Acclimating:





Introduction:



Video - Yes, we talk to our fish. I'll spare you from hearing us sing to our fish. 

http://vid859.photobucket.com/album...- Juvenile/VID-20150510-WA000_zpsbn4ipifp.mp4


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*harlequin*

hey there red what an awesome looking little guy .. I was always fascinated by this fish the first time I saw him in your tank ... im glad u got him and at that size im sure he will do amazing in your tank
cheers 
tom


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very beautiful fish. I've been trying to get to Colins lately but every time i go he's closed. Does he have anything interesting over there fish wise?

Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. In terms of fish:

I'm biased....he has a few adult Male Crosshatches and a nice medium sized Sargassum. Overall....a nice selection of fish from common to not so common. I usually try calling ahead of time in case he's offsite on an install unless I'm already in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome looking little tusk Red. Congrats on the pickup!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I was there on Saturday afternoon. He told me his store closes on Sunday-Tuesday.



PaulF757 said:


> Very beautiful fish. I've been trying to get to Colins lately but every time i go he's closed. Does he have anything interesting over there fish wise?
> 
> Thx


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Very beautiful fish. I've been trying to get to Colins lately but every time i go he's closed. Does he have anything interesting over there fish wise?
> 
> Thx


Hey Paul 
Colin told me that he is planning a custom fish order sometime in June

Red: apologies for somewhat off topic posting on your OP - beautiful tusk BTW


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

very nice fish Red.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beauty!..................


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This little guy is so friendly Im loving it to the point that when Red come to get him he might not want to go..


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Explor3r is not only a "Coral Whisperer"; apparently he's a "Fish Whisperer" too. It's in a great home for now. Thanks bud. Salud.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*All good things must come to an end......*

Uhm.....yeah.....that was quick. *sighs* I will share with you successes and failures. I now introduce to you some very expensive Tusk jerky. It nearly rivals in price to Blue Spotted Jawfish jerky and exotic wrasse jerky. If anyone needs additional reasons for a "lid" or screen/netting - please see below. Par for the course - I was fully aware of the risks involved; especially when someone else was kind enough to babysit it for me in their system.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Red : (


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

